# On the preservation of Christ's words (Augustine)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2021)

The precious words, after all, that fell from the lips of the Lord were written down on our behalf, and preserved for us, and have been read aloud for our sake, and will also be read out loud for our descendants, and right on till the end of the world.

Augustine of Hippo, _Homilies on the Gospel of John 1-40 _(_c_. 406-20), trans. Edmund Hill, ed. Allan D. Fitzgerald, _The Works of Saint Augustine: A Translation for the 21st Century, Volume 12_ (Hyde Park NY: New City Press, 2009), 30.1, p. 496.


----------

